#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-29
<andrew_> hi
<andrew_> nobody knows
<andrew_> hi folks
<zus> hello everyone,... been a while
<maxolasersquad> Some irc humor to start the morning.  http://www.toothpastefordinner.com/112710/ice-cream-anti-social.gif
<DammitJim> morning
<DammitJim> man, is everyone just online shopping or something?
<maxolasersquad> Probably still recovering from post-Turkey naps.
<DammitJim> :D
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<mhall119> morning
<reya276> is there a way I can start SMBD service
<reya276> I keep getting this msg
<reya276> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running.
<reya276> I'm trying to share a folder and give everyone access to create and modify files
<mhall119> sudo service samba start
<mhall119> or sudo service smbd start
<mhall119> I don't recall what the service name is
<reya276> but should this not start automatically when the system turns on?
<mhall119> it sounds like maybe authentication is failing though
<mhall119> it usually is set to auto-start
<mhall119> like I said, it sounds like an auth problem
<mhall119> it's probably running
<reya276> smbd start/running, process 4068
<reya276> does that mean it is running
<reya276> ok Now I was able to Share the folder
<reya276> how can I make sure that it starts when the system is restarted
<reya276> it is weird as it was working that way before this mornings update
<reya276> let restart the system and see what happens
<reya276> BRB
<reya276> seems like it started automatically now
<reya276> everyone is out on vacation?
<itnet7> no... just at work atm
<reya276> lol
<DammitJim> gosh
<DammitJim> everyone is on vacation
<reya276> DammitJim. hey damn it
<DammitJim> sup dude?
<reya276> LOL, I love your nickname man
<reya276> that is funny dude
<DammitJim> reya276, actually yours sounds like raya
<reya276> it can go with everything
<DammitJim> you mean like the exclamation point?
<reya276> yeah...not very good I admit
<reya276> but your rocks
<DammitJim> lol
<dorgan> ok hopefully someone in here can help me
<dorgan> how would I go about getting how much memory apache is currently using?
<maxolasersquad> dorgan: If you have a GUI system-montior should be able to give you that.
<chattr> dorgan: in terminal ' ps -e -orss=,args= | grep [a]pache '
<dorgan> chattr: that isnt giving me memory usage
<dorgan> its just listing all the apache processes
<chattr> dorgan: you don't get a number as the first field?  the first field should be memory
<dorgan> oh ok
<dorgan> i thought that was a processid
<dorgan> lol
<dorgan> chattr: is there a way to add all those up?
<chattr> dorgan: awk could probably do it
<dorgan> i've never used awk
<dorgan> i am so not really a scripting guy....other than php
<dorgan> chattr: does this make sense?   ps -e -orss=,args= | grep [a]pache | awk '{x += $1} END{ print x}'
<chattr> dorgan: one moment.  ' ps o "%z" Ovs -C apache|tail -n1 ' might give you the total.  let me look at oyurs
<dorgan> thats literally just giving me back   VSZ
<dorgan> :)
<dorgan> i believe my awk statement is working
<chattr> one things is: there are so many ways to measure memory usage
<chattr> not running any apache here, but with 10 xterms open, ' ps o "%z" Ovs -C xterm|tail -n1 ' returns 23476 (which is probably in kB)
<chattr> the process there is apache or apache2?  when I do the ps ... on a box running apache2, I get VSZ, but if I do ' ps o "%z" Ovs -C apaches|tail -n1 ' I get 32960
<chattr> s/apaches/apache2/
<chattr> back later
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-30
<ghuru> hello?
<maxolasersquad> Oooh, I like the Natty installer.  It asks you questions while it is partitioning the hd.
<DammitJim> natty?
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: Natty Narwhal
<maxolasersquad> aka Ubuntu 11.04
<DammitJim> oh
<DammitJim> LOL
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: Maverick does that too
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Cool.
<MichelleQ1> Morning, y'all.
<maxolasersquad> Anyone see this? http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/11/30/now-showing-comcast-previews-a-world-without-net-neutrality/
<katyl> Thanks for the link, maxolasersquad, Just as I was debating switching to comcast.
<maxolasersquad> There's a chance that this is Level3 playing politics.  It is probably prudent here to let some of the dust settle before taking sides.
<zoopster> maxolasersquad: doubtful. This is Comcast trying to nickel and dime
<zoopster> Comcast is as bad as verizon as it relates to greedy corporations
<zoopster> if everyone would not stand for this corporate greed we could manage the corporations...
<zoopster> for instance...your bank will raise your rates shortly if they haven't already...don't stand for it - they use your money for free
<zoopster> just moved all of my accounts away from suntrust and wachovia
<maxolasersquad> zoopster: I've stayed on DSL for a long time for the prime reason that I don't like Comcast.
<maxolasersquad> And I've been keeping my money in a Credit Union for a long time now as well.
<chattr> fwiw, next wikileaks dump is going to be about a large US bank, per Assange interview at forbes.com
<zoopster> yea...I just moved back to the credit union full time
<chattr> Comcast vs. Level 3 = two elephants fighting, and there's a saying about that
<zoopster> comcast needs to be put in their place
<zoopster> there are other options now
<zoopster> time to kill the franchises and let the best one win...it won't be comcast if they keep bullying.
<dorgan> what amount of memory should a server always have free?
<mhall119> dorgan: free as in unused, or free as in available for use
<dorgan> the free column when using free -m
<mhall119> on the Mem: line, not much
<mhall119> on the "-/+ buffers/cache" line there should be more
<maxolasersquad> Never be bored again: http://www.linux.fm/
<Catsceo[EEE]> anyone know why my eee keeps shutting off with no reason?  just goes off and reboots
<Catsceo[EEE]> what logs do I need to check?
<mhall119> try /var/log/(dmesg|kernel|syslog|message)
<mhall119> but if it's hardware, chances are they won't show anything
<mhall119> does it reboot by itself, or just shut down?
<Catsceo[EEE]> shut ofgf
<Catsceo[EEE]> off
<Catsceo[EEE]> then restart
<Catsceo[EEE]> as if I rebooted
<mhall119> hmmm
<mhall119> could be overheating
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-01
<ubuntu-fl> Announcement from my owner (tiemonster): ##saiku saiku
<mhall119> !seen tiemonster
<ubuntu-fl> mhall119: tiemonster was last seen in #ubuntu-us-fl 1 week, 0 days, 21 hours, 18 minutes, and 12 seconds ago: <tiemonster> mhall119: are you around?
<DammitJim> where is he?
<mhall119> working
<mhall119> lazy bastard
<zoopster> wow...lot's of cruft in the user list...mootbok and mootbot-uk, ubuntulo1, ubuntulog2 and locobot_4 - what the heck
<mhall119> we've always had locobot_4 and we've had MootBot(-uk) for a while now
<mhall119> the ubuntulog bots are part of a new logging initiative, IIRC
<mhall119> we probably don't need 2 each of mootbot and logbot
<zoopster> a bit of monitoring overkill
<tiemonster> mhall119: using SSL+SASL would provide similar protection to SOCKS5 over SSH, right?
<DammitJim> tiemonster, is back!
<tiemonster> lol
<tiemonster> mhall119: everything has been transferred to the new server
<tiemonster> !xkcd server
<ubuntu-fl> tiemonster: http://xkcd.com/278/
<itnet7> zoopster: really only one log bot and the mootbot-uk should be here
<itnet7> I can try kicking the others.
<tiemonster> itnet7: what happened?
<itnet7> Nothing, the new ubuntulog bot was rolled out
<itnet7> so I am not sure we need the locobot_4 or one of the ubuntulo1 
<itnet7> I was just reading what zoopster had written earlier about monitoring overkill
<tiemonster> gotcha
<tiemonster> thought ubuntu-fl was misbehaving
<itnet7> Oh, no not at all!
<itnet7> :-)
<tiemonster> good
<tiemonster> I'd hate to lose our little xkcd bot
<itnet7> tiemonster: it's great!
<tiemonster> :-)
* itnet7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Florida Local Community IRC Chat !! || Next Team Meeting: Tuesday, December 7th, 8:00 pm EST || Please add your discussion items and Ideas to our Meeting Agenda located here: http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-fl-agenda || http://www.ubuntu-fl.org
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-02
<DammitJim> is there such a thing as defragmenting your hard drive on linux?
<itnet7> DammitJim: the linux filesystem stores files differently from ntfs and fat, it's not necessary to defrag as I believe the extX filesystems are designed to minimize fragmentation during use.
<DammitJim> I'm wondering why my computer is so slow, then
<DammitJim> LOL
<itnet7> There used to be some utilities like e2defrag that would allow you to "defrag" an unmounted partition, but I haven't heard about anyone really using it lately
<itnet7> If it's just an older machine and you want to play around, check out this: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/defragmenting-linux-ext3-filesystems.html
<itnet7> but make sure you backup anything important
<DammitJim> no, I've had this machine for 6 months
<DammitJim> and it's pretty beefy
<tiemonster> mhall119: are you around today? I seem to remember you saying you'd be in Jax...
<AndChat-> Hello florida
<AndChat-> Grr
<crashsystems1> That's better
<maxolasersquad> .
<maxolasersquad> In VM, is there a way I can pass the text of the current buffer as an argument in bash?
<maxolasersquad> example: :!echo buffer_text
<maxolasersquad> s/VM/vim
<tiemonster> maxolasersquad: echo "hi" | vi -
<tiemonster> is that what you're trying to do?
<maxolasersquad> If my current screen had simply one line "Hello" then I'd like to be able to, for example, wc "Hello"
<maxolasersquad> That example is kind of contrived, but is the kind of thing I would like to do.
<maxolasersquad> More specifically, I have shell scripts that will run commands on our various Oracle Databases.
<maxolasersquad> So I can say: nmsdev "SELECT * FROM foo;"
<tiemonster> you want to edit the contents of the stdout in vim, though, right?
<maxolasersquad> That will run that query on our nmsdev database.
<maxolasersquad> I'd like to be able to write more complext Oracle command in vm, and then execute them.
<tiemonster> oh
<maxolasersquad> !nmsdev buffer_conetns
<tiemonster> so you want to do bash command line editing in vim?
<maxolasersquad> Ultimately, I want to be able to run SQL and PL/SQL from vim.
<tiemonster> I don't know of a way to do it without saving the final command to a file
<tiemonster> you could do this, for example: vi command && nmsdev "`cat command`"
<tiemonster> That would have the benefit of saving the command in a file for future editing
<maxolasersquad> Saving it to a file may ultimately be what I have to do.
<tiemonster> it seems of more utility as well, if I understand the problem
<maxolasersquad> In my dream world vi could be my Oracle IDE.
<tiemonster> :-)
<tiemonster> there is a way to run command line applications from within vi
<tiemonster> so if you saved the file and then ran that argument from within vi, you could get that result
<tiemonster> http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/57727
<tiemonster> see the section called "Bang!"
<maxolasersquad> Thanks
<tiemonster> no prob
<tiemonster> glad I could help
<maxolasersquad> I just need to rewrite my scripts to accept file names.
<maxolasersquad> brb
<tiemonster> the bang method doesn't require you to save the file, does it?
<tiemonster> oh, yes it does
<tiemonster> still, though
<Kristofer> Добрый вечер всем!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-03
<mhall119> woot!
<mhall119> new Qimo launcher being written: http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/2295/xdglauncher.png
<crashsystems1> Nice
<X-Man89> (sw)
<dorgan> hello all
<n3gbz> cold in PA;  can't wait to get back to FL; hello all
<dorgan> anyone in here using percona xtrabackup  for myql backups?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-04
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<Quantum> hi
<mhall119> crashsystems1: mind if I use part of your pyinotify script for a school project?
<crashsystems1> mhall119: feel free to use that script however you want. If there is even enough original material in there to be considered under copyright, I consider it to be under gpl 3
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-05
<mhall119> crashsystems1: it's only the inotify setup lines that's still there
<ShawnR> anyone here good with synclient settings for touchpads?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-28
 * LoyalWolf-AFK is away: sleeping, or out.
 * LoyalWolf is back (gone 13:39:16)
<dantalizing> morning
<raubvogel> Hello there
<maxolasersquad> facebook users: Like https://www.facebook.com/mediaswn or forever be ashamed.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-29
<LoyalWolf> O_o
<GOVATENT> hey guys. who ever is online, please join our mimi mini ubuntu hour hang out
<GOVATENT> ping: itnet7 maxolasersquad mhall119 RoAkSoAx svwilliams dantalizing bluebomber 
<bluebomber> Hey I don't have a mic or webcam, but I'm hanging.
<bluebomber> Ugh... I need a webcam.
<bluebomber> Hi, GOVATENT 
 * bluebomber waves back
<bluebomber> hangout link?
<bluebomber> That was fun.
<bluebomber> :)
<bluebomber> Meanwhile, in Europe: http://www.itworld.com/software/228393/free-software-activists-take-google-new-free-search-engine
<bluebomber> ping: itnet7 maxolasersquad mhall119 RoAkSoAx svwilliams dantalizing bluebomber 
<bluebomber> Is anyone else using YaCy yet?
<bluebomber> Grrrrr.... Still not done grading.
<bluebomber> Sooooo tired...
 * LoyalWolf is away: sleeping, or out.
<mhall119> but fun/w 33
<mhall119> bah
 * LoyalWolf is back (gone 08:21:55)
 * LoyalWolf is away: sleeping, or out.
 * LoyalWolf is back (gone 00:01:12)
<dantalizing> wut
<bluebomber_satel> Hello, all.
<SleepyNeko> hi
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-30
 * LoyalWolf-AFK is away: sleeping, or out.
 * LoyalWolf-AFK is back (gone 00:30:03)
<LoyalWolf> hmmm
<LoyalWolf> its like... what time there?
<LoyalWolf> 8?
<LoyalWolf> 9?
<LoyalWolf> yeah, 9pm
<LoyalWolf> why is there never anyone talking in here?
<LoyalWolf> when i used to come on here as ImitatingReality and/or NotSoAmazngGrace there was usually at least one person chatting :(
<LoyalWolf-AFK> night
 * LoyalWolf-AFK is away: sleeping, or out.
<bluebomber> Good evening, everyone!
 * LoyalWolf is back (gone 09:55:33)
<maxolasersquad> LoyalWolf: There's people here during the day time.
<LoyalWolf> Ah.
<LoyalWolf> Well, good to know.
<LoyalWolf> PS. Whats still 'daytime' for you is bedtime for me :P
 * LoyalWolf is away: sleeping, or out.
<maxolasersquad> LoyalWolf-AFK: Where are you located?
<maxolasersquad> Anyone have good resources on setting up Ubuntu One on a server?
<maxolasersquad> I want to setup file syncing with my server.
<LoyalWolf-AFK> maxolasersquad, England now. Used to be in fl.
<LoyalWolf-AFK> Bbiab, installing SASL.
<maxolasersquad> bluebomber: I've now got YaCy running on my home server.
<maxolasersquad> I haven't played with it yet though.
<bluebomber> maxolasersquad: Yeah, it's neat. I'm not sure how to set it up correctly to crawl/index, though.
<bluebomber> And the network visualization is like completely black for me. It seems to have really taken off.
<bluebomber> (black = activity)
<LoyalWolf> hi maxolasersquad_h 
<maxolasersquad_h> Howdy
<SammySez> is this an Ubuntu "help" channel by chance?
<maxolasersquad_h> SammySez: You are welcome to ask for help for shure.
<SammySez> thanks Max. I am using Ubuntu 10.04.3 64-bit with LUKS. I am wondering if there is a way to disable the "auto-reconnect" feature for the Terminal Server Client
<SammySez> I have found some documentation that mentions "install a patch" and to "google the patch" yet I am having no luck on where it is or how to use it
<SammySez> I am hoping to avoid using Vinegre for a bit longer ;)
<SammySez> I found this - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/1035/ - but not sure how to apply the patch code spelled out by user "hbo" about half way down the page
<maxolasersquad_h> Never used LUKS before.
<SammySez> I don't think the LUKS option would make a difference to the applications installed, just the storage itself - I think.
<maxolasersquad_h> To apply the patch you'd have to compile TSC from source.
<maxolasersquad_h> Did you try what mzolin said.
<maxolasersquad_h> Are you using rdesktop?  If so you should try switching to freerdp.
<SammySez> yes, I tried what mzolin said, but the .tsclient is a directory, and the two config .TSC files get over written with each use
<maxolasersquad_h> Though that probably won't solve your problem.
<SammySez> I am using the stock Terminal Server Client under APPLICATIONS -> INTERNET
<SammySez> I am not sure what the actual binary or process is called though - sorry
<maxolasersquad_h> Give remmina + freerdp a go.  They are much more up to date.  rdesktop hasn't had a commit in years.
<SammySez> yeah, that's what I heard. I will try that now - thanks. brb
<maxolasersquad_h> Get the ppa at https://launchpad.net/~llyzs/+archive/ppa
<maxolasersquad_h> I'm going to dinner, just got off the stove.
<SammySez> ok - thank you so much
<SammySez> enjoy your dinner :)
<maxolasersquad_h> Watch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qnh7f36xkRA for a freerdp demo by the developer.
<SammySez> will do that now - thx
<SammySez> macolasersquad_h: if you are still reading, do I add "stable main" to the add of that PPA URL you gave me above when entering into SYSTEM -> SOFTWARE SOURCES -> OTHER SOFTWARE?
<SammySez> oh boy. my typing is bad, sorry
<SammySez> maxolasersquad_h: if you are still reading, do I add "stable main" to the end of that PPA URL you gave me above when entering into SYSTEM -> SOFTWARE SOURCES -> OTHER SOFTWARE
<SammySez> give me a sec, I think I may have realized my mistake ;)
<maxolasersquad_h> SammySez: Just add ppa:llyzs/ppa and it will do all of the other magic automatically.
<SammySez> yep - got that :) 
<maxolasersquad_h> Or from the command-line: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:llyzs/ppa
<maxolasersquad_h> Cool
<SammySez> ok - thank you
<SammySez> I visited the URL and found what I needed there
<SammySez> so should I install remmina AND freerdp?
<maxolasersquad_h> yes
<SammySez> ok - updating now
<maxolasersquad_h> I'm outta here for good now.  Feel free to drop by, there's not always someone available, but during the day there's more activity.
<SammySez> ok - thank you - I think you have me in the right direction now ;)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-12-01
 * LoyalWolf-AFK is away: sleeping, or out.
 * LoyalWolf-AFK is back (gone 03:20:39)
 * LoyalWolf is away: sleeping, or out.
 * LoyalWolf is back (gone 05:13:17)
 * LoyalWolf-AFK is away: sleeping, or out.
<maxolasersquad> LoyalWolf-AFK: Where you able to get up and running with FreeRDP?
<maxolasersquad> I just checked and Remmina will not try to reconnect on you.
<LoyalWolf-AFK> maxolasersquad, FreeRDP?
<LoyalWolf-AFK> I am running SASL on my X-Chat.
<LoyalWolf-AFK> I had my boyfriend do it for me because it kept rejecting the certificate.
<LoyalWolf-AFK> Yay for ActivePerl workarounds.
<LoyalWolf-AFK> Oh and yay for programmer boyfriends! ^_^
<mhall119> active perl, it's been a while since I've heard that name
<LoyalWolf-AFK> lol
<LoyalWolf-AFK> I have no idea what it is.
<maxolasersquad> Sorry LoyalWolf-AFK, I intended to address SammySez, who isn't in fact online.
<LoyalWolf-AFK> He does.
<LoyalWolf-AFK> Lol, okay :P
<LoyalWolf-AFK> Itsalright.
<LoyalWolf-AFK> anyway, off to make pork roast for supper
<LoyalWolf-AFK> bbl
<maxolasersquad> mmm
<maxolasersquad> Former lead lawyer in the Microsoft Monopoly battle from the 90's will be representing B&N in patent disputed.  Ironically, the law firm he works for is also representing Oracle in its patent fight against Google's use of Java on Android.  http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/microsoftpri0/2016900271_attorney_david_boies_joins_bn_legal_team_in_patent.html
<svwilliams> so his firm is fighting microsofts patent fee for android device makers and fighting androids use of java ... wow
 * LoyalWolf is back (gone 07:25:47)
<mhall119> svwilliams: it's a lawyer's job to serve their clients, not agree with them ;)
<svwilliams> mhall119, and its a firms job to serve all potential clients in all cases both plantiff and defendant
<svwilliams> that would be an interesting meet
<svwilliams> ing ... Bob I'd like you to take on client A, Joe you'll be handling client B
<svwilliams> um but boss Client A is the plantiff against Client B
<svwilliams> well it shouldn't matter you are two completely seperate lawyers
<mhall119> Bob: "Hey joe, we've got your client on tape confessing everything"
<mhall119> Joe: "Oh man, the trial will be over in 2 minutes if that's admitted"
<mhall119> Bob: "Whoops, dropped it in the paper shredder"
<mhall119> Joe: "Bad luck Bob, let's go drown your tears in champagne and caviar"
<mhall119> Bob: "May as well, that's client-billable time!"
<svwilliams> imagine if they used the same paralegal for thier research
<mhall119> Both: *evil laughs*
<svwilliams> Both:  Phil we'd like you to research our case and bill both clients for your time ... please let us know who should win
<mhall119> s/who should win/how to drag it out longer/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-12-02
 * LoyalWolf-AFK is away: sleeping, or out.
<maxolasersquad_h> D4v3!23
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> good evening dantalizing 
 * zoopster notes dantalizing chose to butt dial me at some ungodly hour while I was in London earlier this week
<DammitJim> so, who is where it's dark now?
<DammitJim> LOL... is that a proper question?
<dantalizing> lol
<dantalizing> to be honest i was butt dialing while showing off the new contacts app in ICS and I kept hitting the screen on accident
<LoyalWolf> Dark here DammitJim.
<LoyalWolf> Been dark for um... Like... Nearly three hours, lol.
<DammitJim> LoyalWolf, where are you?
<LoyalWolf> In the UK.
<DammitJim> oh cool
<LoyalWolf> Yup.
<LoyalWolf> Hahahahaha
<LoyalWolf> My bf just told me both his servers run Ubuntu.
<LoyalWolf> Cool.
<LoyalWolf> Its COLD HERE.
<LoyalWolf> OMFG
<LoyalWolf> It was -2c last night!!! TT_TT
<LoyalWolf> I'm gonna die.
<DammitJim> It's 75 degrees here in central florida :)
<LoyalWolf> it was like 28 f here last night
<LoyalWolf> well this mornig
<LoyalWolf> *morning
<LoyalWolf> at two am
<LoyalWolf> right now its 6 c
<LoyalWolf> stood outside for ten minutes, couldnt feel my hands or nose :O
<LoyalWolf> My winter gear is only rated for like... 45f.
<LoyalWolf> I am gonna freeze to death.
<LoyalWolf> (don't mind me i'm actually reallllllllllllyyyyyyy excited and its maybe going to snow this weekend! XD)
 * LoyalWolf is back (gone 16:55:53)
 * LoyalWolf-AFK is away: sleeping, or out.
 * LoyalWolf is back (gone 01:15:41)
<cjohnston> LoyalWolf: 
<LoyalWolf> w/e
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-12-04
<LoyalWolf> Hahaha its snowing! Yay!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-12-01
<ropetin> Blah, Windows tech support on the side :)
<ropetin> Ngh
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-11-25
<munz_> ohai
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-11-26
<Canaimero-e64b> hola
<Canaimero-e64b> COMO ESTAS TODO 
<munz> oh man! i missed a person!
<munz> hasta luego!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-11-27
<mhall119> welcome ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> mhall119, hey
<mhall119> welcome to our mostly quite but sometimes active channel :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119, thanks
<mhall119> alright, sent a msg to the mailing list asking for days/times when people would be available for a meeting
<ahoneybun> me?
<mhall119> everybody
<mhall119> I sent the email, just need people to respond so I can schedule something
<ahoneybun> ok
<munz> yaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<munz> oh snap! i got first on the reply :)
<ahoneybun> Looking forward to the meeting
<munz> yes me too!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-11-28
<ahoneybun> mhall119, so it is just going to be in irc? or a possible google hangout?
<munz> NICKLIST
<mhall119> ahoneybun: IRC for this one, we can discuss using hangouts at the meeting though
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-11-29
<zoose> hiyp
<zoose> does anyone know what are all the multi media codecs that get installed with the menu option for manjarobox?
<zoose> ...it would appear that i am in the wrong channel..sorry.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-12-01
<caput_draconis> anyone here right now
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-11-25
<DammitJim> here I go with the same ramble and grumble
<DammitJim> is there a compilation of companies that use Ubuntu Server?
<DammitJim> I am trying to push the company to move away from Red Hat
<mhall119> DammitJim: probably not, as you don't need to subscribe or purchase anythign to use it
<mhall119> DammitJim: something like 70% of cloud guests on all public clouds are Ubuntu though
<mhall119> DammitJim: it's a little cloud-focused, but https://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/04/15/ubuntu-14-04-lts-the-cloud-platform-of-choice/ names some big names
<mhall119> DammitJim: https://insights.ubuntu.com/topic/server/?cat=1172 mentions a bunch of others too
<mhall119> I can't find just a list of companies though
<mhall119> DammitJim: there are lists of certified hardware and software for Ubuntu server: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/partners/certified-software/ and http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/server/
<DammitJim> thanks mhall119 
<DammitJim> man, so no list, huh?
<mhall119> DammitJim: not that i know of, sorry
<mhall119> DammitJim: if it will sway the decision, I'll ask around and see if I can come up with something more than posted above
<DammitJim> oh definitely! that would be super helpful
<DammitJim> so far I can only see random lists from http://www.tecmint.com/big-companies-and-devices-running-on-gnulinux/
<mhall119> DammitJim: I'll ask, but I wouldn't bet on there being a definitive list anywhere
<DammitJim> and again, things haven't changed, right? if one wants support, one can pay a service provided by Canonical, right?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-11-23
<ahoneybun> damn mhall119 GIMP's birthday was on the 21st
 * mhall119 was a little busy that day
<ahoneybun> lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-11-25
 * ahoneybun has an idea
<ahoneybun> email out to the mailing list
<ahoneybun> jck77: you around?
<ahoneybun> jck77: at Nova on the 3rd there is an event going on that I can't make till later in that day
<mhall119> ahoneybun: do you want to make ITPalooza an event on our meetup group?
<ahoneybun>  I think that would be a good idea, I'm trying hard to see if we can be there at a booth as well
<ahoneybun> I'm sure I can get us one np, I just need people or a person to man it till I can get there
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-11-26
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-11-27
<mhall119> ahoneybun: pong
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-11-28
<bbbb> hi how are yall
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-11-29
<MysterBlu> . _.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-28
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> battle.net is working with wine again
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> downloading starcraft
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Nice, Just re-formatted my System76 a few minutes ago. Will re-install sometime this week
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> @KMyers so we can get that car wifi too right?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Yes but not the free one. I am maxed on free lines
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Mm ok
<floridagram1> <KMyers> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jo_jNe3BSkk
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> I don't get it.  It read an article.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I know, just funny hearing it read out loud
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Well, as a trump supporter (because I'm pro Hillary-for-prison), it seems legit, and the answer is legit.  He's crazy.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I am not exactly thrilled that Trump will be president but I am at the same time happy that Hillary wont.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> My problem with Trump is not really with Trump, rather Pence
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Yep.  that guy's a dick.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Church-State Separation is something very important to me and Pence seems to piss all over that
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Works, I do it all the time.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Got a block of 255 IPv4 addresses for sale in the 192.168.96/24 range
<floridagram> <KMyers> What did you pay for that?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Millions
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Just $1,000 for each.  They come with lifetime subnet membership.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> No filtering.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You want one?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Damn, was looking for a 10.0.2/24
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I got that block, but I'm holding on to it.
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://whois.arin.net/ui/query.do
<floridagram> <KMyers> Search "Keith Myers"
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Wait for real? 192.168.x.x & 10.x.x.x are all private addresses, no?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> not anymore.  ARIN ran out so they started pulling virtual private IPs for sale.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I got a nice block for real cheap. You want some?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Do I need a linksys router for them?
<floridagram> <KMyers> I do have a /24 IPv6 range
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> See, look, Twitch owns 192.16.0.0/16  http://hostingcompass.com/whois/192.16.71.177
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> :D
<floridagram> <Abrerr> wtfffff
<floridagram> <Abrerr> When did this happen? lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> A /24 IPv6 is 16,777,216 addresses
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @Abrerr It's a joke.. the virtual private IP range starts at 192.168.0.0/16
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> :)
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm just messing around and seeing if I can get someone to buy a 192.168.x.x address block :)
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> 192.16 isn't virtual private
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I see that
<floridagram> <Abrerr> The brain does wonderful things
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I read your original 192.168.96 comment
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> :D
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Didn't notice the 16 on the twitch comment
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Brain derp'd on that one
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It tripped me up several times as well.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> their IP is just weird.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> no joke, something like 172.15 would catch me off guard
<floridagram> <Abrerr> 99% of the time, I'll interpret anything 192 or 172 or 10 as private
<floridagram> <Abrerr> because intranets
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Twitch has 192.16 and that's most of the way theree.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-29
<floridagram> <itnet7> Monoprice Maker Select 3D Printer v2 … https://slickdeals.net/share/android_app/fp/242243
<floridagram> <itnet7> @KMyers this seems like a much better deal
<floridagram> <KMyers> @itnet7, Agreed
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I have 4 iHome SmartPlug that are up for grabs
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I just ordered a TP Wifi plug
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> What are those?  Wifi repeaters?
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Toilet paper WiFi?
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> @KMyers I'd like them!
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Ok
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> I have a lack and need of smart plugs
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> I need 2 and have been searching.  Do you have any ZigBee hubs?  I can hook you up with a lamp and switch if you do.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> No, I saw these on clearance for $10 each and picked them up. I went to use them today and was not really thrilled with them
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> OK.  They hook up to SmartThings so it should be decent.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> They are the iHome iSP5 plugs
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> What's the problem?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> The Application used to set them up is pure crap
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Well, I have some random stuff I can trade.  Want a 8-port switch?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Got plenty of switches, not really in need of anything at the moment
<floridagram2> <KMyers> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sdi.ihomecontrol&hl=en
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> https://www.smartthings.com/works-with-smartthings/outlets/ihome-isp5-smartplug
<floridagram2> <KMyers> The dialog boxes still use iOS assets... for an app that was just updated a few weeks ago
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Haha.  Well, not needing the OEM app is the beautiful thing about SmartThings
<floridagram2> <KMyers> That is a plus
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> I had several apps I used.  Now I just need like 4.  I'm hoping to get rid of Digital Life and make it 3
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-30
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Heyo Android Pay
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Nextcloud: the most active open source file sync and share project!* – Nextcloud … https://nextcloud.com/blog/nextcloud-the-most-active-open-source-file-sync-and-share-project/
<maxolasersquad> I switched to Seafile a few months ago when Owncloud broke and I couldn't get it fixed. It's core is written in C, so is more performant, and the Android client automatically syncs both ways.
<maxolasersquad> It does less though, only syncs files. I like Own/Nextcloud's plugin system a lot.
<maxolasersquad> I also like that Nextcould is open, not open-core.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> I'm waiting for Excel integration with Nextcloud.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> That's the one feature it's missing that I need.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> I'm paitently waiting, but I think I may need to get impatient and start hammering out some code.
<maxolasersquad> That's not in the Collabera integration?
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Have you ever used collabera?
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> It's like working with a VM
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> I think it's rendered on the server
<maxolasersquad> I have not.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Netflix added offline videos now!
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Some have the option I think
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Screenshot
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> ?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> What show does it appear for?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Nice
<maxolasersquad> I just got the download. It looks like for now it is limited to select movies and shows.
<maxolasersquad> My guess is that they have a special codec and ecryption they use for the downloadable files.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I could not load Netflix at work so... no screenshots from me
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> kinda wished they let me put the cached shows/movies on my external sd card.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-01
<floridagram> <RazPi> Look what I found
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> The group chat, again?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Lol
<floridagram> <RazPi> Uploading or trying to
<floridagram> <RazPi> There
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> No no no
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> What is that?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Looks like a bar code reader
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nice!
<floridagram> <KMyers> Wow, I take a nap after a long day and miss the @RazPi sighting
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yay
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler @KMyers https://youtu.be/ZfCfTYZJWtI
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @govatent there's a rumor fitbit is buying pebble
<floridagram> <govatent> That could be interesting
<floridagram> <govatent> Also
<floridagram> <govatent> Got a nest
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I think they want to phase them out though
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Is that an inside joke, Aaron?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it's about the Fitbit buying Pebble
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Oh. OK.  I see.  I thought you were talking about Nest.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> nah
<floridagram> <govatent> I hope it.
<floridagram> <govatent> Worst case, I'll get an Android ware device
<floridagram> <KMyers> You are acting like that is a bad thing
<maxolasersquad> I think the Pebble was a great wearable for people who wanted a solid experience but didn't want to shell out too much money.
<maxolasersquad> I'm sad to see them go.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Is anyone here good with Cars and car like products?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> My neighbor is
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am specifically looking for someone who knows how to clean an EGR valve
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> he most likely knows
<floridagram> <KMyers> Anyway you can ask what he would charge, it is for a 2008 Ford Explorer
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I can
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *I will
<floridagram> <KMyers> Thanks
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Np
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Seems my mom had a car accident today
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> She's fine but the car front end is just bad
<floridagram> <KMyers> Wow, it is a good thing she is fine
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yea her airbags did not go off though
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> The other ladies did though
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> The lady ran a stop sign
<floridagram> <KMyers> Totaled?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> No but not great
<floridagram> <KMyers> The van?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yea hers
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ouch
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yea...
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Cop says the other lady is at fault automatically since she ran the stop sign
<floridagram> <KMyers> Hopefully she has good insurance - but it is still a pain to get everything taken care of
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yea for sure
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-02
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the TP Link smart plug has gpl source code
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://www.tp-link.in/gpl-code.html
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nice
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> openssl, busybox, libghttp
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> nice stuff
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> just need to figure out how to make an app
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I don't see the code for it in there.   Unless it's actually located in the ramdisk which I can't access on mobile
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, ?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I would expect to see some html or something for the web ui
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Aaron found tp link smart plug source.  I was evaluating it.
<floridagram> <itnet7> @ahoneybun Glad to here she's okay!
<floridagram> <itnet7> *hear
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> thanks @itnet7
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler you have to select the device that you want source from
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://static.tp-link.com/resources/gpl/SmartPlug_GPL.tgz
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> that's the source for my smartplug
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I did.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Do you see anything that isn't generic software?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well I guess I should say there is some stuff in there
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> U-Boot, kernel, software.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The software is encryption, web server and generic tools
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yea then not much I guess
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> must be more of "these are the tools we used" kinda deals
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I don't see the code that drives the actions, unless it's on the ramdisk which I wasn't able to look at.   Could be there.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Maybe it's php or a set of scripts.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> not sure tbh
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> just wanted to share
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Should be a single GPIO somewhere.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the device itself works nice
<floridagram> <govatent> I'm thinking of jumping ship from 16.04 and upgrading to 16.10. What do you guys think?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> also with the Amazon Alexa which is the main reason I bought it
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm glad to see they made an attempt at encryption
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @govatent a lot of software are being snapped so if software is a reason for the jump I would hold
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I mean Unity 7 is in mainstance mode anyway so no new features that change much
<floridagram> <govatent> Does that mean still being converted to snap?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well there is inkscape, libreoffice, telegram
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the big ones I can think of atm
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> oh someone snapped handbrake
<floridagram> <govatent> The only third party app I really use is virtualbox
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well that is updated decently on the website of virtualbox anyway
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> ohhh someone snapped a way to connect to Alexa
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> oh wow a google play music manager terminal app
<floridagram> <govatent> I have an SMS chat group with a few guys from work. Jack just posts this image
<floridagram> <govatent> I'm working on updating servers while watching the movie hackers from the 90
<floridagram> <KMyers> I know where that photo was taken
<floridagram> <KMyers> In fact...
<floridagram> <govatent> Yea lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> @jadaba - you can Photoshop ANYTHING onto this sigh
<floridagram> <KMyers> Sorry @govatent ... I won't let this photo die
<floridagram> <KMyers> In fact. You were wearing the same shirt
<maxolasersquad> govatent, is there something specific you want out of 16.10?
<maxolasersquad> You can use the VirtualBox repository to always have the latest on any supported version of Ubuntu.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> usually it's a better idea to stay with the stable version
<floridagram> * ahoneybun is thinking of going to zetsy
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> 169,702 factory resets performed by this raspberry pi on a single Alcatel device.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Not bad, shocked it did not fall apart
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Damn lol
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> The only question I have is why
<floridagram> <KMyers> QA Testing. That will stress the flash storage more than anything in that short of a period. Activating full disk encryption and deactivating it would be better but take 30-40 minutes between tests
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah, ok
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Yep.  It was originally security testing.  After 20,000 I was really impressed it was still running, the test is over, now it's personal.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN13P2ER
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> there is a building in Watch Dogs 2 whose logo looks like Kodi
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Kodi logo
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Kodi official logo
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mm
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ha!
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Haha
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-03
<floridagram> <KMyers> Special Announcement from Keith I Myers...
<floridagram> <KMyers> I have cooked and it was good
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> inspiring
<floridagram> <KMyers> Beer battered fish and chips
<floridagram> <govatent> So I got the new system 76 lemur with i7 kaaby Lake
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent, Sweet
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Jelly
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Found @AbMind
<floridagram> <AbMind> Hi
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> We're at the cool kids place
<floridagram> <KMyers> Anyone up to see Dr Strange this weekend?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> +1
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Im game if it's a matinee at the cinebistro
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mm
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Wow
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm busy until around 4 today, but I'm free after, @RazPi ?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - That works. I was thinking later tonight for Dr Strange. If you can Kidnap @RazPi - that works as well
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - were you able to check with the guy nextdoor about what he would charge for the EGR cleaninig?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - Trying to avoid malls this time of year. Was thining about Oakwood or another non-mall location
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers let me check on him
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Also, we don't want to go into any malls with geek shops
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm driving right now.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> And what about plans for star wars?
<floridagram> <KMyers> I will pass on the Star wars part, not a Star Wars person to be honest
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - any luck?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yea Eddy can do it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram> <KMyers> How much @ahoneybun and when is he free?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers anytime after 9am on Tuesday
<floridagram> <KMyers> And how much?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> He needs to look first
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> He is fair
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ok, what is his schedule on weekends?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Well not this weekend for sure since he said tues
<floridagram> <KMyers> I know, what about next weekend
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Next Saturday
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Is ok
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ok, lets plan for next saturday
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - when are you free today?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Alright @KMyers
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I can head to the tri rail in a couple hours
<floridagram> <RazPi> I might be able to come. You guys seeing dr strange?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun / @AdamOutler - are you guys up to seeing Dr Strange
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I am but what time and where
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi I'm already in lake worth so just tell me when and I'll be there in 10 minutes
<floridagram> <RazPi> Ok, I still need an hour or so, I thought you said a few hours xD
<floridagram> <RazPi> *couple of hours
<floridagram> <KMyers> Coordinate with @Ivoriesablaze so you guys can be sure you are ont he same train
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mm I can't get Android pay to work
<floridagram> <KMyers> What is wrong?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi ill be hanging around lake worth, I want to try to catch the 5:15 train at Boynton
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> The prompt is not coming up at all
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - what happens if you just tap it?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze / @RazPi - it goes without saying that I will return you two if we miss the train
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nothing @KMyers
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> So it's a cm issue
<floridagram> <KMyers> Are you rooted?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @raz, i'm heading for your place in about 20 minutes, just an fyi... and i'm still in lake worth, so it won't take me long to get there
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi
<floridagram> <RazPi> alright
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers I am but I'm hiding it so I could add a card
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - I am sure Google has other tricks up its sleeve to prevent rooted users from accessing Android Pay
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Well I added my card so
<floridagram> <RazPi> alright I'm dressed and ready
<floridagram> <RazPi> just give me a note in telegram its up on my screen
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> ok, on my way
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi here
<floridagram> <RazPi> ok coming
<floridagram> <KMyers> Let me know when you are on the Train
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> some place picked out yet?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Likely Oakwood, easy to get in and out of
<floridagram> <KMyers> Will look for Showtimes as soon as they get here
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> At the train station
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent - are you up?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - sweet. Let me know when you depart
<floridagram> <govatent> I'm awake. But I'm on my way to Miami airport to pickup my grandma who's visiting from Argentina
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ok
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Departed
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ok, Hollywood
<floridagram> <KMyers> Let me know when you are in the Ft Lauderdale area
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers also let me know when to leave
<floridagram> <KMyers> Will do
<floridagram> <RazPi> At the airport station
<floridagram> <KMyers> Okay. I'm heading out now
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> We're going to Hollywood, right?
<floridagram> <RazPi> Do we have enough time to get a pepperoni pizza before the movie I haven't had pizza in months
<floridagram> <KMyers> That is correct.
<floridagram> <RazPi> Thin crust string cheese good mozzarella
<floridagram> <RazPi> Im almost to the point of fantasizing about it.
<floridagram> <RazPi> I will trade system specs on that cvs scanner.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Please get the pizza, I'm starting to worry about what he's going to be doing next to me
<floridagram> <RazPi> Joel looks like a pizza margherite.
<floridagram> <RazPi> And his jokes are so cheesy.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> DO IT!
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> At Sheridan
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Here
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun head over to oakwood
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Omw
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> We're you talking about dr strange next weekend?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Or now?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Not now for me.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Today
<floridagram> <RazPi> Pizzaaaaa... Hngh...
<floridagram> <RazPi> Need.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun Keith is going to bjs to get ticket voucher then regal to buy tickets then going to sals for pizza
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'll see what is open to kill time then
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Wait in front of sals
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> It's a full house in there
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> A few tables outside
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi where did you go?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun reserve a table outside for 4
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> We'll be about 10 minutes, homes go buy the tickets then go over there
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Alright we might get a table inside since people are finishing up anyway
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> 10-15 min so pergect
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *perfect
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-04
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Got a place inside
<floridagram> * ahoneybun kicks Keith over here
<floridagram> <RazPi> Info as promised for pizza.
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> The cup fits in my cup holder lol
<floridagram3> <govatent> I hate Windows.
<floridagram3> <govatent> At work. Not a personal machine
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Ouch
<floridagram3> <govatent> Im creating a new deployment image for 190 laptops.
<floridagram3> <KMyers> Be it ever so humble there is no place like Ubuntu GNOME.
<floridagram3> <Abrerr> Gnome so nice :)
<floridagram3> <Abrerr> It's my goto de
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-27
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> Ended up getting a lg k20 plus
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> $9,651/Bitcoin.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Yup, I regret pulling out the $1,000 I had in there before it tanked a few months ago
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Get Bitcoin Cash.  It seems like that will be the successor.  Started at $400.  It's now $1750
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> I really should have jumped on that one.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I am not sure that BCH is going to hold.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> The only other viable option was setwit2x.  It had a bad name, took too long and was cancelled.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Bitcoin Cash and segwit we're both trying to address the block size problem.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I hope Segwit comes back into play. It is not fully dead yet
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Yeah, but it lost a lot of support.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Cash is where it's at currently.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-28
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1315987-REG/lg_lgw270t_watch_style_smartwatch_titanium.html
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> @SivaMachina welcome to modern times lol
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> @Ivoriesablaze, Still not quite yet there. I still need to get WiFi.
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> Do you have an isp and just need a router?
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> No internet what so ever outside my phone
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Where are you?  Zimbabwe?  Ethiopia?
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> At this point it feels more like a blender
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> By that I mean. A difficulty finding work do my own lack of experience and seemingly or perceived inability to function like a normal f'ing person. … Also other issue(s) that is making things so much harder to deal with. … Is it to late to send a s.o.s?
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> What happened?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-29
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Google on point on the top there
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-30
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> That's an old tweet lol
<floridagram-bot1> <Abrerr> I fight ISIS everyday
<floridagram-bot1> <Abrerr> Damn hold timers are too low
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> @KMyers I'm looking for a new printer with a larger build volume.  Any suggestions?
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> It need not be fast, but well made with a large volume.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> https://www.gearbest.com/3d-printers-3d-printer-kits/pp_708166.html
<greatabyss2> Looking to buy an ubuntu installer stick, anybody know where i should turn to purchase.  Already tried and failed on the Ubuntu website.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Buy any stick.  Then install Ubuntu with  recommended setting from the website.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Preferably a fast stick.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-01
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> https://m.gearbest.com/3d-printers-3d-printer-kits/pp_701645.html?currency=USD&vip=2613064&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIxo7D1uDn1wIVQpCHCh1-EwH-EAEYASADEgJxrvD_BwE
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-02
<markmatthews> hello all
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Nice
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @markmatthews, Morning
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-03
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I just landed
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Wow, you landed in a plane? Why picture of plane?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Because I just landed
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Welcome back, btw.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Thanks. We just pulled into the gate
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> My printer died while you were gone.  Bought a new one. Should be here next week.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The mini?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> What happened?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah.  As soon as printing starts, it disconnects.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Sometimes i can't get it to connect at all.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is under warranty so it should be easy to replace
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Already ordered a new printer.  the first one I posted, not the second one.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Still, it makes no sense letting it go to waste
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Dueling printers
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/contraband-bologna-seized-us-mexico-border/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers apparently the tollerance for balogna has gone down. Watch out they might br coming for you next.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Watch out, @KMyers, they are cracking down on baloney!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-26
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> OMG, I FINALLY HAVE LIVE C++ INSPECTION ON EMACS @_@
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> ON WINDOWS
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> https://i.gyazo.com/1d36227b7a40266d1268573fd3dea6b9.mp4
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Its so beautiful 😢 I've wanted this for years. Rtags had trouble working on windows- then GoodGuyMicrosoft put out the Language Server Protocol a few years ago, and people have been migrating over to it. This is now using CQuery, Clang, and LLVM.
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> COMPLETION https://i.gyazo.com/a6c881ccad12ece15bc762d8130dadbc.mp4
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Now the big question is, once I get some Linux binaries compiled, can I do this through console? The color theme is specifically 256-color supported for terminals, and the completion mode doesn't utilize anything other than buffer writing I think.
<floridagram-bot3> <Abrerr> Similar functionality in my vim environment. Works great in a remote session (or tty). Let me know how yours goes
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> The LSP protocol should provide instant support for emacs, vim, VSCode, atom, whichever has an lsp client
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> So you may be able to get even c# on vim
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> It's Cyber Monday! Who's doing cybering?
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Who wants to Cyber?
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Any good deals?
<floridagram-bot3> <Abrerr> @AdamOutler, Bro
<floridagram-bot3> <Abrerr> Cyber all the things
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Last time I said yes to that, you sent me some photos that I am still going to a therapist weekly to get the images out of my head
<floridagram-bot3> <Abrerr> @RazPi, Any support for R?
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=CMDO18_GW_Desk_Dashboard_EN?node=5550342011&pf_rd_p=1149a8c1-8f48-4640-b364-50b20f29b92c&pf_rd_r=VF9P23JXHBSS732NZP0C
<floridagram-bot3> <Abrerr> Got about a week to get caught up on R
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> I didn't see any good deals that peaked my interest
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze @AdamOutler I found battletech stuff..
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> I thought you found all that is still around
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I got all the models and two sourcebooks for a huge duscount
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> *discount
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> In NC?
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Yes! Asheville
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I walked in because I thought it was a videogame store but it was an actual gaming store
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> You know how sometimes you find programmers in the mountains. They have one or two hobbies like retro computers and model airplanes and wear flannels and kinda keep to themselves?
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Yes, I have seen this for myself
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> sounds like the a good life
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> and yes, raz, we can totally see you doing that
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> It hit me while I was collecting old computer magazines from a bookstore out in the middle of nowhere.. yep.
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I cant see him growing a neckbeard however
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> 6_9 I like it and I'm scared of it at the same time.
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> you never know
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Hahaha
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I can't grow a beard xD so there's that
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> But it's like, hey, sounds comfy.
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> But also, I need the excitement and the bleeding edge. I need the storms. But man, working on my emacs config the past few days has been some of the most  serene development environment out there in the woods. You could really focus
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Maybe you don't need to be in a tech hub to be bleeding edge of research.
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> you just kinda need access to amazon, i would think
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> "i need this particular part" *orders from amazon*
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> I love it when the energy and gas company says my payment is late when I setup Autopay 10 days before the bill was due.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> When Amazon fails, use eBay
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> Xcell billing is a joke
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> I can't believe I'm gonna say this, but I miss fpl
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-27
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> Yea I opened a ticket for it.
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> FYI - T-Mobile Tuesdays has 25 cents off per gallon of Shell (Fuel Rewards)
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> If anyone wants a code, I have a spare
<maxolasersquad> It's been a long time since I did an end-to-end installation of Ubuntu Server.
<maxolasersquad> The installer in 18.04 is really cool.
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> https://www.facebook.com/KeithIokepaMyers/posts/10217412219840415
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Does telegram use encryption within the packet or does it rely on the tls encryption?
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> Not sure. I don't trust telegram encryption
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Telegram prides itself on encryption.  In fact, the Russians banned it because they weren't complying with encryption regulations.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> I was considering telegram for my bot in a game, but i went with slack because Russians could not use telegram.
<floridagram-bot3> <SivaMachina> Telegram attempted to roll it's own encryption. I don't trust it fully yet.
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> To be fair, you don't trust much
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-28
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> I use signal
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> Lol @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> It does not matter what sort of encryption you use when you use the benjamin.backdoor exploit.
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> In hindsight that did sound a bit dirty
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> :/
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> https://www.reddit.com/r/debian/comments/a0vydu/piece_of_paper_runs_debian/?utm_source=reddit-android
<maxolasersquad> Nice.
<maxolasersquad> I bet the refresh rate is awful.
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> The comments are priceless
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> "quality sheetpost" xD
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @RazPi - did you make it back?
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I did! Thank you, are you back yet as well?
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> No, some unexpected car repairs delayed me. I will be heading back sometime in the next 12 hours (Should be back by Friday)
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> cool
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Oh excellent! Sorry to hear about the repairs :/
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> What I though was going to be a sub $100 repair (Fuel Line Sensor) turned into a $1500 repair as the mechanic found some other major problems
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> as they always do
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Ahhhhh D:
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> I do have to admit that my car is much quieter now
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I started listening to ready player one in the car
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Exhaust leak?
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Oh yeah what were the other problems
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Coolant, my radiator had a major crack
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @RazPi, Front wheel berrings
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @RazPi, What do you think of it so far?
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Oh, I would have stopped for wheel bearings.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> And the radiator too.
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Yes, that is something that can be fatal if they fail
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Those wheel bearings are serious.  They can lock up suddenly, and then you are skidding at 90mph or however fast you are driving.
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Well, they are fixed now
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Good!  Time to add more electronics to the car now.  :D
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I'm not used to contemporary writing styles but I do find it very engaging
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> After I pay that bill
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Ooh.
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> The nerdy argument in H's basement was funny
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> The book is far better than the movie
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> You know there's a VR demo of the basement and the garage
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> interesting
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> oh, you got your vive?
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> On  what platform?
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Yeah I considered listening to it during work
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> It's on Sansar
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> social media on vr.... it was bound to happen
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> https://www.google.com/amp/s/ryanschultz.com/2018/04/02/sansar-pick-of-the-day-ready-player-one-aechs-basement-a-brand-new-experience-by-sansar-studios/amp/
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I'm having a programmers block lately :/
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I had this serene feeling of fun and tinker while in NC
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> But been stress-paralyzed since I got back
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I had that moment while fixing up my emacs config and looking through the plug-in source code
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Grab your rubber ducky and say 20 hail Stallmans and ye shall be relieved.
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Haha, it wasn't about emacs really, it was about how slow things move up there
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> There's no rush or pressure at all when you drive through the winding roads
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Rubber duck debugging - Wikipedia … https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> you turned him from rubber to plush.... something you wanna tell us?
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> You were there when I bought him :P
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> He's my plush support duck
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Ooh your Google pixel?
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @RazPi, The upgraded one
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> 512 GB of NVMe Storage, 16 GB of RAM and a i7 PRocessor (7th gen)
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> NIce!
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> that thing is a beast in a small form factor
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Just installing some of my developer tools. I was going to do it when I got back to Miami but due to the delay, I am doing it now
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Which tools?
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Various but right now it is some python libraries, a few compilers, build-essentials and some kernel headers
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> It is painful on this slow connection
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Averaging 5 mbps at best
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> I actually really like this script, I have been using it for a while. It takes care of most of my needs
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> https://github.com/andrewbrg/deb9-dev-machine
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> I can be a bit overkill
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Ooh
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> um.... ouch
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> @KMyers Usually at that point I'd consider going to starbucks, mcdonalds, and buffalo wild wings
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Well not sure about mdcondalds but the other two tend to have good internet
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @RazPi, And the nearest McDonalds is 15 miles away. The nearest starbucks is over 45 minutes
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> https://www.t-mobilemoney.com/en/home.html
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Yes, I just signed up a few minutes ago
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> Why?
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Honestly I have been wanting to move away from Chase for a while (the customer service is pitiful).
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> I am going to test the waters to see if this is any better
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> I have to say I do like Allpoint ATM's. This is kinda how Simple works with a larger bank backing them.
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> I rarely visit the ATMs, I use credit for %99 of my prucases
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> purchases
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> Well you can use Debit for 99% of your purchases as well lol.
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @KMyers, Not if you like rewards, perks and the safety that most credit cards offer
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> I know myself too well.
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun, What he said
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> How do you think I went to Japan lol.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-29
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, You just need to have self control. Many credit cards offer amazing perks like product protection, extended warranty, price protection, roadside assistance, lounge access, and more. Dont even get me started on cash back. I earn over $1000 a year on cash back alone
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> I switched to ally for savings and checking cause their rewards and interest rates
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> Savings is 2 percent and checking is. .10 and their credit card is 2 percent back on all gas and groceries 1 percent on everything else and when you cash out the points you get an extra ten percent points. So 100 dollars in points is 110 when converted to a ally checking account
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Not a bad conversion rate
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> The money I make in savings alone is more than chase rewards and savings together ever got me
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> And I don't have a huge amount in savings.
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> And given tmobile security track record... Idk
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> Plus, I noticed the 4 percent savings with tmobile is up to 3k. With ally 2 percent has no limit.
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> I didn't see if tmobile did fdic insured
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Technically it is with a bank, not directly with T-Mobile but this would hold T-Mobile to a higher standard with security
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Yes, it is FDIC insured
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> It is with BankMobile
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> FDIC-insured up to $250,000
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> For cash deposit, I found out Walmart takes PayPal cash deposit for a 3 dollar fee so I just put cash in PayPal and transfer to bank
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I got creative with learning some of the ffmpeg code
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> I am speechless
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> What do you guys think of newsgroups
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-30
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Hector and @govatent - https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/11/29/google-express-adds-stores-from-anker-ems-and-wait-radioshack-still-exists/
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> After Microsoft complaints, Indian police arrest tech support scammers at 26 call centers | ZDNet … https://www.zdnet.com/article/after-microsoft-complaints-indian-police-arrest-tech-support-scammers-at-26-call-centers/
<floridagram-bot3> Amish Alam was added by: Amish Alam
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @RazPi
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Real Machine Learning
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> That's great xD
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @RazPi, And since it has multiple layers, it may even fall under a Deep Net
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I had the strangest dream
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Oh wait nevermind it wasn't a dream
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I didn't have my full config on the mac so I tried to download evil mode and was giving it a go
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I thought I dreamed up that I was using vim mode
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze @AdamOutler I've upgraded a little bit, I'm still using paper but now I'm using remote text documents!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-01
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Google home hub displays words of music it's playing
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> Ask Google what your ip is
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> It puts semicolons in place of periods
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Well, I'm out of espresso, so that's something wrong
<floridagram-bot3> * AdamOutler starts hacking
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> I don't have a child who will give you access to my network
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> So cool thing, I'm able to take notes on code, jump to any point in the code, store the links on my server, and then apply them to any root of the same codebase without downloading them
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> #+LINK: rsroot C:\proj\thirdParty\librealsense\ … * RealSense Viewer … ** [[rsroot:\tools\realsense-viewer\realsense-viewer.cpp][Realsense Viewer]] … ** [[rsroot:\tools\realsense-viewer\realsense-viewer.cpp::108][Refresh Devices]] … ** [[rsroot:common\model_views.cpp][Model Views]]
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> and getting the notes from any computer with ssh or putty is the command C-x C-f /plink:yourname@yourserver:/your/file/here.txt
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I can even make clickable code commands!
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> also @Ivoriesablaze I left you a message
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> VirtualBox 6.0 Beta 3 Released: Enables VMSVGA Device By Default, OCI Improvements - Phoronix … https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=VirtualBox-6.0-Beta-3
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Better Linux support
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-02
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> ?
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @govatent, Not bad for a Chromebook
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> Ahhhh
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> That's super decent
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> Bad luck Alan. Gets wemo smart plug and their cloud is broken with Google assistant right now
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I'd like for there to be another open mobile system
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I know ubuntu tried and so did tizen
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> So maybe I'm really just looking for a way to feel more comfortable programming on android
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> .. and maybe that involves emacs.
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I swear I didn't plan that it just came into my head.
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> Ubuntu Touch still exists and Tizen is on smart watche
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> For some reason I have a hard time thinking about my phone as "tinkerable"
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> in the way that laptops are
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I know I can run shell scripts
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> so the heck is stopping me
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Maybe I just need to become more familiar with the android file system hierarchy
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> And Ubuntu on Samsung's Dex works incredibly well
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> @RazPi  … 1. ADB push BusyBox ArmV4L … 2. ADB shell … 3. ADB busybox --install /data/local/tmp/ … 4. export PATH=$PATH:/data/local/tmp/ … 5. ADB install kingroot.apk … Now download the kernel source and go to town.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> https://busybox.net/downloads/binaries/1.28.1-defconfig-multiarch/
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> BusyBox arm v7l will work.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> It has all your favorite Linux tools.  There are statically compiled bash and emacs as well.  Oryou can use the default vi.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> GitHub - andrew-d/static-binaries: Various *nix tools built as statically-linked binaries … https://github.com/andrew-d/static-binaries
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> https://sailfishos.org/ and https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sailfish_OS @RazPi
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> or kde mobile as well
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> @AdamOutler @KMyers ooh thanks I'll loko at these
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> @KMyers You're compiling an NN framework, is that for your udemy class?
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> @AdamOutler  you know, maybe I could shell into my phone? that'd be cool if I could adb via bluetooth and edit via emacs and tramp
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Not exactly. More for that Intel movidius
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> then I could do some services or testing
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Oooh cool!
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I think that would do it for me, shelling into my phone and making custom services and scripts
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @RazPi, And kudos to you for picking up on that
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> ty
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> !
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> @AdamOutler are you suggesting building a custom android kernel? :o
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Found a nice breakdown of the android filesystem hiearchy http://www.uobabylon.edu.iq/eprints/publication_4_13681_1356.pdf
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> @RazPi I'm suggesting a remedy for not thinking about your phone as "tinkerable".
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> https://slickdeals.net/f/12389440-google-home-mini-wemo-mini-smart-wifi-outlet-29-99-free-shipping-add-google-chromecast-3rd-gen-for-44-99?page=2#commentsBox
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> Target has a free Google home with the purchase of a 29.99 wemo switch.
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> So I got another switch and now have a Google home mini
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> That is a sweet deal
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> Yea
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> They have another with for ten bucks more with a chromecast.
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> @AdamOutler Fair enough! I didn't k ow I could have BusyBox in Android that's cool. Do you know if Android will properly sleep a c program I've daemonized?
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Or do I need to write an interrupt?
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Not sure.  I don't get into development on that level.  I mainly look for problems.
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Have you guys heard about Unix for home systems?
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> It's rad
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> No
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> You can use it as a sign goes user system
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> *single
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Wait... I thought you said eunuchs... Now I am going to have a lot of explaining to do
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot3> <SivaMachina> What the f.... … https://fossbytes.com/f-words-in-linux-code-replaced-with-hugs/
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Damn that code of conduct. .
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> What the Hugs is going on in this Hugsing place?
<floridagram-bot3> <SivaMachina> Stupid hugsing CoC
<floridagram-bot3> <Abrerr> So uh - That Xen trailer looks amazeballs
<floridagram-bot3> <Abrerr> And with the godray updates to Black Mesa in December, think I'll give it a run through
<floridagram-bot3> <Abrerr> w8
<floridagram-bot3> <Abrerr> That update already happened? amg
